# Cook Farm Kennels / Vom Haus Hall, NC



## john36 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello everyone;

I am in the process of looking for a new working line GSD and came across Cook Farm Kennels who seem to have acquired Vom Haus Hall. I have looked everywhere online to see a full rounded picture of this breeder and have found mostly neutral and positive reviews and one very poor review elsewhere. I know negative reviews are not permitted on here and was hoping if you are familiar with this breeder would you kindly PM me with views or any information you may have.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

my only immediate red flag is no DM testing mentioned. Having had 2 DM dogs, one ending up in a cart at 8, I am very big on that testing...I don't know the blood lines they have. But am really not up on Czech, Slovakian, or dogs from Holland.. You might also check on the Pedigree Data base to see if anyone there has had experience with these kennels.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

If you're looking for a breeder in NC, I'm good friends with the family that owns Novak Shepherds here in Greensboro. I didn't get my dog from them, but I'm always seeing pictures of gorgeous dogs from them. Might be worth looking into. I'm not sure if they have a website, but the owner's name is Radenko Novak on facebook. I believe they brought all their dogs over when they immigrated here.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Between Cook Farms and Haus Hall, the two kennels have a total of 28 females and 6 males. Since the owner of Haus Hall sold her kennel, I am guessing the two kennels are being integrated into one.

With those sorts of numbers, I wonder how much individual attention they are able to give the dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

28 females....

1.5 litters per year

24 litters with an average of 5 pups per year

125 pups roughly 

$1500 per puppy (conservative estimate of price)

Gross income $187,500

males on site, low investment in repro vets to set up right time for breeding

even after expenses, nice living

Lee


----------



## john36 (Jul 5, 2018)

dogbyte said:


> my only immediate red flag is no DM testing mentioned. Having had 2 DM dogs, one ending up in a cart at 8, I am very big on that testing...I don't know the blood lines they have. But am really not up on Czech, Slovakian, or dogs from Holland.. You might also check on the Pedigree Data base to see if anyone there has had experience with these kennels.


DM testing?


----------



## tfran1521 (May 1, 2018)

i cant PM you because i dont have 5 post but if you get 5 before me just PM me. I have recent experience with this breeder


----------



## john36 (Jul 5, 2018)

I see your PM, need two more posts and I will be able to reply, thank you


----------



## john36 (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you for the opinions and thoughts.


----------



## JWill0808 (Jan 2, 2019)

john36 said:


> DM testing?


could you PM me as well. I am interested in the breeder as well


----------



## JWill0808 (Jan 2, 2019)

john36 said:


> Thank you for the opinions and thoughts.


I do not have enough post to PM. I am also looking at this breeder, would you mind sharing feedback you received from other members.


----------



## tfran1521 (May 1, 2018)

i can tell you that ive had nothing but good experiences with the kennel. they are very kind and normally answer any questions you may have, when i was first looking to get a dog i emailed them a few times and they emailed me back usually within 24 hours.

I now have 2 from them and they are both very good, my household consist of me, my wife, and a 3 year old. our dogs are 12 1/2 months and 8 1/2 months old.

they both are very good with our 3 year old and are protective of the whole family. they are also ok when out in public, we take them with us a lot of places and dont have to worry about them getting all crazy while out in public although the younger dog seems to be a little more friendly than the older one as he could care less about people and more about me. as long as we seem ok to strangers they are ok with strangers if that makes sense but they do let us know if they dont think some people are all that great.

we do a lot of trail walking and hiking and i take them on runs. their drives are perfect for our family, HIGH when its time to work but calm in the house when its time to chill out.
we do some bite work with them both as well as obedience. both of them have the same dad but different moms.

ive been to the kennel a few times and none of the dogs look to be in bad shape at all, i know that they do work the dogs and spend time with them, how much, i couldnt tell you but ive seen them with some before and whenever i ask about temperament or anything on a certain dog they can always tell me about them and how they think that may or may not work with us.

if you want to seem them you can look at their instagram: valak_klaus_gsd


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

tfran1521 said:


> i cant PM you because i dont have 5 post but if you get 5 before me just PM me. I have recent experience with this breeder


Could you PM me your experience about Cook Farm? I sent them email and text msg but never heard back.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

cadavenc said:


> Could you PM me your experience about Cook Farm? I sent them email and text msg but never heard back.


this user has not logged on in nearly 2yrs, just fyi


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sent PM.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

gsdsteve said:


> Sent PM.


could you PM me too? Thanks!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

cadavenc said:


> could you PM me too? Thanks!


Sent PM!


----------

